

The Cellphone That Could Change the World - babul
http://socialentrepreneurship.change.org/blog/view/the_cellphone_that_could_change_the_world

======
russell
OMG someone has invented the tricorder. Really. Here is the link to the Wired
story
[http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/multimedia/2008/12/...](http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/multimedia/2008/12/gallery_microscope_phone?slide=1&slideView=1)

